# Where is Steve Harvey Show taped?



## Mr.PotentialFulfilled (Jan 5, 2010)

Is this word "taped" even used anymore?
Anyway, I really like the Steve Harvey Show. Does anyone know where it is taped? I would like to get tickets to see the show but if it's half way across the country there is not use.


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

Chicago....


----------



## Mr.PotentialFulfilled (Jan 5, 2010)

TrustInUs said:


> Chicago....


Thanks!


----------

